# Dead bird 2015



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

At ~ 8:30 this morning I posted this on FB with the caption... Turkey hunting selfie, gotta go just heard a gobble close!










10 minutes later I posted this vid...

http://vid273.photobucket.com/albums/jj206/jem44357/VIDEO0145_zpsnw3lo9cp.mp4

My Tommy Knocker. 20" 20ga. Encore 3" 7.5 Hevi_Shot. He dropped like a rock, quivered a bit and went to Turkey Heaven!










Full fan










11 1/4"










Both 1 1/16"










This was a new spot. I scouted it for 3 hrs with my brother last weekend. I hunted it yesterday afternoon and got busted a few times by some hens because I was to exposed I moved over 10 yards from the tree I was siting by into the brush. When I first heard him he was about 250 yards out over a bit of a rise. I first saw him at 200 yards. He came all the way stopping every 20-30 yards to gobble and strut. I Tommy Knocked him at 30 yards.

Jim


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

another nice bird


----------



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

love the color from the sunlight hitting the feathers, nice bird man


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice Job!! Thats a good one!! Congrats


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I have killed many and been the caller for many kills hunting the last hunt for 27 years. Because of the thick vegitation I have never seen one strutting and gobbling at the same time. We normally hunt the woods.This was text book open tilled feilds... just like the tv guys do! LOL

Jim


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good job man. So glad to finally here someone get a bird that isnt "55 yards away".. or "64 yards away". Glad to see some people can still hunt turkeys. Congrats man.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I started to take him when he stopped and struted the time before I pulled the trigger at 30. My guess was he was about 45/50 yards out. I would have waited for him to get closer but my Tommy Knocker pattern is so tight any deviation and I could miss. 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

bigshot846 said:


> love the color from the sunlight hitting the feathers, nice bird man


Nice Bird !!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice bird! congrats


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

TheLionsFan said:


> Good job man. So glad to finally here someone get a bird that isnt "55 yards away".. or "64 yards away". Glad to see some people can still hunt turkeys. Congrats man.


Your far too concerned about what other people are doing. Maybe filing a complaint will help you find some closure.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Way to go! Nice bird! Congrats!


----------

